# Help Needed for a Newbie



## klaneyq (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi everyone!!

I'm Elaine and am a single Mom to Kemi aged 7. We would like to move to America in the next 12 months to be with my American partner. I have my own business has anyone any advice on how we can relocate to the US.

Many thanks


Elaine


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Elaine,

I've copied your post from the Introductions Forum to here. I hope you find the answers you're looking for. 

Dolly


----------



## Rachel_Heath (Mar 16, 2008)

Hola Elaine & welcome to the forums,

A Coventry girl eh? I know the area reasonably well myself (my grandfather had a farm out in Meridan).

I assume by your phrasing of partner that you're not married; if so is there any way you can rectify that because that would undoubtedly be your fastest and easiest method here.

If not then your options are somewhat more limited. How successful is your clothing business and have you thought about branching out here? If so that would be one method of gaining residence, failing that then you start looking into the more generic skilled worker visas which are longer and can be somewhat harder (to due sheer numbers applying) to get. If you were to go down this route then you'd need either degree level education or relevant work experience.

Could you supply us with more information about your circumstances so we could perhaps answer your problem more fully and accurately?


----------



## klaneyq (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi people, thank you for lovely welcome.

Well my partner and I have talked extensively about marriage and we aim to tie the knot in the next few months. My clothing business is internet based and fairly new, not sure whether that would grant me a visa to stay in the US. If were to use the K-1 visa can anyone recommend companies that I may get help from

many thanks

Elaine


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi! The K-1 visa is the fiancé visa and you probably don't need a company to help you file it. Take a look at the US Consulate website for this: K-1 Visa - for Fiancé(e)s

Using your business as an "in" for a visa is a tough way to go, as they may expect you to invest a LARGE sum of money and show the intent to hire a certain number of non-related Americans to qualify your business.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

You mean 'arrive in the US', right?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah, and I'm sure everyone understood. But if I didn't remark on it, someone else would get confused or something.


----------

